# trial run on my wild betta environ



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

It's been a while, and it will be a bit of a while longer, but I just wanted to show my "wild Borneo" type environment. 

I have no real idea what Borneo looks like, to be forthwith, but this is my idea of a perfect fishy environment. If I need filler plants, ferns etc, they are easy to find, these are the ones that cost money. 

These are the plants I am going with: These are all orchids (mainly masdevallias and bulbophyllum-- some actually come from Borneo) except for that stray pitcher plant.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is very lovely! What species of fish are you looking at? ( I forget. )If you can give me a little time, I have some bucepalandra growin, i would be more than happy to share.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> This is very lovely! What species of fish are you looking at? ( I forget. )If you can give me a little time, I have some bucepalandra growin, i would be more than happy to share.


I really liked albamargenata, but they were like a consolation prize. 

I will be looking at Macrostoma. I do not want a ton of fish tanks, so I am going to be waiting for the fish I want. the 75 gallon is going to be for my present fish. I will have a species only macrostoma tank with a waterproof top level that will have my small orchids.

As far as time, this is a several years project. No problem, The buce is on my list of a plant that I would like to get, when you get some to sell, please contact me.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Of course! And, if you would like I have a contact who can get macrostoma.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful and of course we love macs!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Of course! And, if you would like I have a contact who can get macrostoma.


It seems like if you can't get them yourself that you know somebody that can get them. Are there any betta fish that you can not get your hands on?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats on 3,000 posts Summer, and congratulations to you Bev. 8,000 posts, what it's feel like?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

no biggie  dont really care bout it lol but ty


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

big b said:


> Congrats on 3,000 posts Summer, and congratulations to you Bev. 8,000 posts, what it's feel like?


Feels like a lot of time, LOL!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

old biddy


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Summer said:


> old biddy


You keep it up youll catch up to me. 

BTW Brian, I can get about any betta I want if I had the cash. I have connections, man. The macs, a friend gets them. He collects them and takes the best care of them from the time they get from collection site to his importer. He is amazing. Super healthy fish who are not shy at all! Love it


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> You keep it up youll catch up to me.
> 
> BTW Brian, I can get about any betta I want if I had the cash. I have connections, man. The macs, a friend gets them. He collects them and takes the best care of them from the time they get from collection site to his importer. He is amazing. Super healthy fish who are not shy at all! Love it


Well, you can believe me, once my Master's degree is done, and I am working full time again, I will be getting some Macs. They are really the only bettas I dream about. I can't wait-- but I have to.


----------

